# My 90 low-tech Tanganyikan...Update 9-14-09



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I've had this tank up and running for about 2 years now...but I never thought of posting it up here until now. 
Specs...
90 gal
Eheim 2217 and Aquaclear 500/100
300 watt heater
Substrate: Pool filter sand
Lights:
Current T5HO 2x54 w
Plants: 
Anubias coffeefolia
Vallisneria americana gigantea 
Crinum calamistratum
Bolbitis heudelotii

Fish:
Paracyprichromis nigripinnis-7
Occilatus 'gold'-3
Neolamprologus beuscheri-3
Neolamprologus calvus 'white'-5 
FTS









































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> I've had this tank up and running for about 2 years now...but I never thought of posting it up here until now.
> Specs...
> 90 gal
> Eheim 2217 and Aquaclear 500/100
> ...


Looks great! Excellent choice of low-light plants!


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

wow i love it! the caves are awesome, and the plants look natural in there! really nice set up, good job.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I have thought about setting up a similar tank for a while now. I really like Tanganyikan Cichlids.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

The calvus is one of my favorite fish.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, I was going to break this tank down but instead I rescaped it and now I love it!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am glad you rescaped it. I like it a bunch. My favorite is the right side.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

ia gree, the right side has the best looking cave, and the plant placement is spot on. keep us updated.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Cool looking tank.  I've been wanting a low tech planted Tang tank. I have a shellie species tank now, but it has no plants and just shells and sand.


----------



## Katydid (Apr 2, 2009)

gorgeous tank. I really like the caves and the plant choices. Makes me a little bit jealous actually.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Rescaped this tank a few weeks ago...and
Haha...last night I was looking at the tank, and realized that my Neolamprologus buescheri had spawned! Sweeeeeeet!!! There were only 3 babies; I'm sure most were picked off by the other fish. Guess I'm setting up another tank for a breeding pair...damn this hobby is neverending...haha:biggrin:
My wife is convinced I have a major problem, and I should seek help...
I told her that is why I have you guys...roud:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Update...
I did a rescape on this tank, and took out all of the puddingstone, and went with all similar rocks. I added lots of Bolbitis, as well as Hygrophilia 'augustifolia'

My Neolamprologus buescheri spawned and there are baby buescheri...I think most have been eaten.
The Paracyprichromis nigripinnis also spawned and one of my 2 females is always carrying
And my White Calvus are also trying to spawn...
The floating fry container has 1 rescued nigripinnis in it
FTS...









Left Side...








Left Side again...








Right Side...









Thanks for looking!


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Normally I don't like planted african cichlid tanks, but this looks great. What is the plant with the long thread-like leaves?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well i know what my next project is.....


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

FSM said:


> Normally I don't like planted african cichlid tanks, but this looks great. What is the plant with the long thread-like leaves?


Crinum calamistratum.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

FSM said:


> Normally I don't like planted african cichlid tanks, but this looks great. What is the plant with the long thread-like leaves?


Thanks FSM! Like Kid Creole said, its a very very large Crinum calamistratum



problemman said:


> well i know what my next project is.....


LOL, this tank is a more about my Tanganyikan cichlids than the plants, but since adding the plants I like it even more. I don't really do anything for the plants...other than some Excel maybe once a week.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

every single time when i looking your tank update , always something new and nicer.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

kali said:


> every single time when i looking your tank update , always something new and nicer.


:icon_smil Thanks kali, spent lots of time the past few weeks getting ready for the NJAGC meeting. I wanted everything to look nice!
I found more buescheri fry last night!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

looks good


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> Update...
> I did a rescape on this tank, and took out all of the puddingstone, and went with all similar rocks. I added lots of Bolbitis, as well as Hygrophilia 'augustifolia'
> 
> My Neolamprologus buescheri spawned and there are baby buescheri...I think most have been eaten.
> ...


drew
first pic left side ..long string plants ..what's the name of that plants?
thanks


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

what kind of rocks are those


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

are you dosing with anything
liquid ferts?
co2?


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

very cool tank, fitting for the cichlids and the plants!


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

i like the rocks


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

While I don't really care for the Crinum in this tank all that much, the rest of it is fantastic! Very well done. I always like seeing planted Tanganyikan tanks.

(I find the Crinum to be too frantic, and all over the place... it's probably just me, though. )


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

C2C said:


> what kind of rocks are those


I picked them up locally. Sometimes they are used in dry beds where water is directed to on the sides of roads...just make sure they don't have anything on them.


C2C said:


> are you dosing with anything
> liquid ferts?
> co2?


Nothing other than the occasional shot of Excel.



skiboarder72 said:


> very cool tank, fitting for the cichlids and the plants!





C2C said:


> i like the rocks





hydrophyte said:


> That's cool.


Thanks! Thanks! and Thanks!



Church said:


> While I don't really care for the Crinum in this tank all that much, the rest of it is fantastic! Very well done. I always like seeing planted Tanganyikan tanks.
> 
> (I find the Crinum to be too frantic, and all over the place... it's probably just me, though. )


Church totally agreed! This plant was passed to me when I started in the hobby by a member of NJAGC...I had 2, one rotted, but they were both enormous! 
I don't like the plant either but, my wife likes it...reminds her of "War of the Worlds".


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

really??? i did know they came that dark

do you think i could go to the local quarry and find something like that


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ciclids are cool. Nice tank too.


----------

